# Mule



## dirty tools (Aug 30, 2020)

It is time to get back to work you my mule (M274A5)
I am upgrading it. Removed the cable hand crank, installed a electric starter(12 volt) installed a GM self excite alternate and electric system.
removed the gas tank to change the fuel lines and install electric fuel pump and pre pump filter.
 I started the project several years ago.
Today I moved it out and started with the fuel return line. I need a section of gas hose to plum in the filter and pump.
 The pump is from my spare Hummer parts. The need less than 10 pressure. The carburetor does no base a float, a 1/8” return line instead and mechanic pump ( can be a itch to start at times) electric pump will take care of that.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 31, 2020)

The carburetor does no base a float 
I'm not sure what that means...
Carburetors that I have worked with are in the 6-7 psi(max) range for needle, and seat to work properly.


----------



## Superburban (Aug 31, 2020)

Unless you swapped carbs, and that is the engine I am thinking of, it has a float, IIRC it is made of compressed cork, and does not like this ethanol fuel well. I have a couple of generators that have its smaller brothers engine. I looked for a while and finaly found a close match, which did not take much adapting to work.


----------

